# Bob Sykes Sat. Night



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Got there just after dark, sisters boy friend and parents already there, with a slot red in the cooler:banghead Set up and nothing else exciting, until " Jason, Jason, its a shark man, no wait its a red, HOLY $#!%," this is his first bull red:clap Finally gets it to the net quick picture and back in swiming strong. It is amazing at the scavingers on the bridge " do'nt throw it back man I'll take it right now and get out of here":nonono. Some people just do not know how good it feels to release a beast to fight another day, and make a hundred more to catch later. I took a few pics on the camera phone, forgot the camera:banghead, and as soon as I figure out how to e-mail the pics and move them around in cyber space I will try to get pictures up.

Total:

1 slot red, 1 nice white trout 3lbs.+, dozen croacker,3 whiting and 1 nice Bull 20lbs.+


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

great report!, and good job on the redfish release!... i ate a bull red while in mississippi one year:sick... not even that good!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report and congrats on the red.I agree with VS on the big bulls not tasteing so hot.


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice report. sounds like a fun night. and to the person who tried to keep the red:Flipbird


----------



## cotton (Oct 2, 2007)

not only do they not tast that good,the bigger ones seem to carry some very unappetizing worms...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Picture of bull red Sat. night added!


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

dang


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet fish!!:clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Big Red.


----------

